# How are logs held on Log Cars?



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

This has probably been discussed before, but I cannot find any information on it, so I would appreciate some help.

How are the logs chained tothe log car? I have a bachmann log car with a very short link of chain attached to the chocks with a loop at the end. I was going to use some Ozark Miniature Chain Binders and a length of chain. The long section of chain would go over the top and attach to the chain binder on the other side. This should hold the logs on the car.

Second question: After the cars are unloaded, how is the chain stored on the empty car? Does it just get wrapped around the chock or is it stored some other way?

Thanks for the ideas.
\
John


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Here's a link to a thread that covers this question: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/aft/115761/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Good luck and have fun with your trains.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jack,

That was just what I was looking for.

I have converted my Bachmann Log Cars with the Nonsuch Car Extenders. The improvement in their appearance is unbelievable. 

I also bought some of the Nonsuch logs. They are also a great improvement over the stock Bachmann logs.

I am now in the process of painting and weathering the cars, engine and caboose. I have ordered decals and will try to post some pictures of my log train after they are applied.

This was my first attempt at kitbashing. The conversions of the Bachmann log cars took only about 10 minutes per car. One quick cut with a fine toothed saw followed by inserting the Nonsuch extenders. Then filling the small gap with some filler material and the car was done.

John


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

How 'bout posting some pics?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to say, "Carefully."


----------

